# Does your fursona have hair that looks like yours?



## Nadiafur (Jul 27, 2018)

I recently got a haircut and wanted to give my girl a bit of an update too! I see lots of sonas with fluffy manes and cool ‘dos too.

So here’s my question, does your sona’s hair reflect yours? Why or why not?


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jul 27, 2018)

it kinda does? like my hair is quite long almost hiding my right eye but my hair isnt black but yes blue :3 , my sona has black and white hair but i dont have that mix of 2 colors , tho! i what i want to achieve is the way the hair is on my sona! meaning hiding on of my eyes :3


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 27, 2018)

Kinda. I don’t have bangs and it’s super straight but I did make it reflect a bit.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 27, 2018)

I designed my protofeathers to mimic my hair even though it's slightly different (being a different type of follacle)


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 27, 2018)

Trying too, but Idk how to draw long hair -3-


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 27, 2018)

no
why? because real hair sucks.


----------



## Pompadork (Jul 27, 2018)

I wish, I’ve just got a Jewfro. ;0;


----------



## MeltiTheDragon (Jul 27, 2018)

No, because they don't have hair [dragon fursona]. They have scales and crests. Though the color [really bright pink] certainly might be a possibility in the future as I love dying my hair.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 27, 2018)

No, because my sona's fur and hair are in a "feral" style - it only grows so much and is always in this specific shape.


----------



## JazzMina (Jul 27, 2018)

No...she has hair that I wish I could have. My hair doesnt grow very fast so I couldn't get it to the length she has. Also my hair texture is not so great


----------



## Daisy Nova (Jul 28, 2018)

Her hair is longer than mine usually, but she has the same style of pigtails I like to wear, so...half and half I guess?


----------



## Sylwings (Jul 28, 2018)

Dragons can have hair and it can also look nice. but I have not. have tried to draw it with it does not work properly. do not know why.


----------



## ShyFox (Jul 28, 2018)

My fursona does not have much of a notable hairstyle. He simply has a slight hair tuft. Therefore, he does not share a hairstyle with myself, but I do find it quite creative to see people who implement elements of themselves such as that, into their fursona’s design.


----------



## Nadiafur (Jul 28, 2018)

JazzMina said:


> No...she has hair that I wish I could have. My hair doesnt grow very fast so I couldn't get it to the length she has. Also my hair texture is not so great



Long hair is a bitch! Totally more fun to draw and admire than actually take care of


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 28, 2018)

im debating if my sona should have a tuft.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 28, 2018)

Actually yeah, I plan to keep him always in a hat. I tend to wear hats a lot


----------



## JazzMina (Jul 28, 2018)

Nadiafur said:


> Long hair is a bitch! Totally more fun to draw and admire than actually take care of


I can imagine its very hot in the summer


----------



## Nadiafur (Jul 28, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Actually yeah, I plan to keep him always in a hat. I tend to wear hats a lot



I've known a couple of people whose hats are practically their hair! It's really distinctive.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 28, 2018)

I actually have brown hair that is slightly wavy, not straight bright red anime hair.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I actually have *brown hair* that is slightly wavy, not straight bright red anime hair.


Same here! Though it always curls after getting longer like crazy.


----------



## Beetblood (Jul 28, 2018)

My character has no hair, and I was shaved bald when I created her.
I have long hair now, though.


----------



## Simo (Jul 28, 2018)

Huh, well, I used to have a mohawk, and skunks do have that sorta mohawk look, so in that way, yes. (There's a punk-skunk thread somewhere, that I found rather curious, as skunks seem good for this sort of look).


----------



## Nadiafur (Jul 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh, well, I used to have a mohawk, and skunks do have that sorta mohawk look, so in that way, yes. (There's a punk-skunk thread somewhere, that I found rather curious, as skunks seem good for this sort of look).



Oh my god it _rhymes_ that's amazing!


----------



## Rant (Jul 28, 2018)

Well for my Fotter Rayly yeah we have the same hair. But her's styles better then mine. (Too heavy even when short)


----------



## peach ♡ (Jul 28, 2018)

mine doesn't at all, she's just a cute sona i made


----------



## LagoMyEggo (Aug 3, 2018)

He might later, but for now I'm letting his long ears flow freely~


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 3, 2018)

I have no hair, what you see on my avatar is all flesh, even my clothes


----------



## Nadiafur (Aug 5, 2018)

LagoMyEggo said:


> He might later, but for now I'm letting his long ears flow freely~



Ears as hair is such a cute trope! I’m cooking up a Jackalope character who ties his ears back into a ponytail.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have no hair, what you see on my avatar is all flesh, even my clothes
> 
> View attachment 36767



O.O


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 9, 2018)

Being blonde is a big part of me. My sona has to be too.
Even if he is a reptile.
They're like feathers, you see. He has golden feathery hair to attract the females.
And occassionally, males.


----------



## Tao (Aug 9, 2018)

Definitely, my fursona is pretty much just me. My hair isn't blue anymore though, just plain brown now.


----------



## Nadiafur (Aug 9, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Being blonde is a big part of me. My sona has to be too.
> Even if he is a reptile.
> They're like feathers, you see. He has golden feathery hair to attract the females.
> And occassionally, males.



So is it hair or is it feathers? It would be really tight if you had an actual feather mane!



Tao said:


> Definitely, my fursona is pretty much just me. My hair isn't blue anymore though, just plain brown now.



I see a lot of people’s fursona’s hair stay the same even though the person goes through a lot of hairstyles. I guess updating it is kind of a hassle!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 9, 2018)

Nadiafur said:


> So is it hair or is it feathers? It would be really tight if you had an actual feather mane!



I draw it like hair, but I'm not sure if I can biologically justify that, so I describe it as "feather-like." 
To be honest, my fursona is full of biological contradictions.


----------

